# ligar e telefonar



## Betza

Olá....Qual é a diferença entre ligar para alguém e telefonar para alguém? Por que vocês falam às vezes "ligar" e outras vezes "telefonar"?Obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Olá Betza,

Ligar ou telefonar, tanto faz. Você escolhe.


----------



## Jorge Carvalho

Sim concordo com a Vanda, aqui em Portugal até é usual utilizarmos a palavra "ligar" em vez de "telefonar"... Dá menos trabalho...

Adiós...


----------



## Fernando

Eu tenho oido muito mais "ligar". O que provoca as mais divertidas situaçaos. 

Eu falo en portunhol. Eu sei. Mais eu nao sei quando. Ajuda-me, por favor.


----------



## Jessica_limab

As duas maneras estão corretas. E até acredito que *ligar *seja mais utilizado entre as pessoas. As vezes quando é uma situação um pouco mais formal ou de negócios as pessoas podem preferir *telefonar.* Porém como tinha dito , ambos estão corretos, vareia de pessoa para pessoa.Eu mesma, utilizo as duas maneras pra falar.

ok!


----------



## Jessica_limab

Fernando said:
			
		

> Eu tenho oido muito mais "ligar". O que provoca as mais divertidas situaçaos.
> 
> Eu falo en portunhol. Eu sei. Mais eu nao sei quando. Ajuda-me, por favor.


 
Legal , então aqui exitem duas situações que você está utilizando o bendito portunhol (rs).

Eu tenho *oído escutado/ouvido *
*situaçaos situações *
*ão----------- ões *existem algumas exceções para esta regra, como por exemplo = cidadãos.

ok


----------



## Fernando

Muito obrigado. "Situaçaos" é um record pessoal. Nao é facil falar tao (?) mal.


----------



## Juampi

Ola a todos!!

Tenho uma dúvida com a palavra "ligar". Entendo que "ligar" no espanhol significa "unir", também significa "llamar por teléfono a alguien", entao as frases en português "ligar as partes" e "ligar pra mim" podem significar em espanhol "unir las partes" e "llamar a mi por teléfono".

A dúvida que tenho com a palavra "ligar" refieresse a uma cançao que dize "se você ligar o rádio"... eu posso entender-lo en espanhol como "si tú te unes a la radio" ou "si tú escuchas la radio"... entao a minha pergunta é...

qual é o verdadeiro significado dessa palavra em suas interpretaçoes? eu so entendo como "unir" y "llamar por teléfono a alguien", mas com a frase da cançao que eu li tenho uma confusao do seu significado.

Muito obrigado pelas respostas.

espero haver entrado agora no forum correto.


----------



## Vanda

ligar= chamar / telefonar e muito mais! Veja a discussão acima!

Ligar também é pôr em funcionamento um aparelho: TV/ rádio/computador.

Veja as definições aqui no dicionário, (digite a palavra)


----------



## AGATHA2

Juampi said:


> Ola a todos!!
> 
> Tenho uma dúvida com a palavra "ligar". Entendo que "ligar" no espanhol significa "unir", também significa "llamar por teléfono a alguien", entao as frases en português "ligar as partes" e "ligar pra mim" podem significar em espanhol "unir las partes" e "llamar a mi por teléfono".
> 
> A dúvida que tenho com a palavra "ligar" refieresse a uma cançao que dize "se você ligar o rádio"... eu posso entender-lo en espanhol como "si tú te unes a la radio" ou "si tú escuchas la radio"... entao a minha pergunta é...
> 
> qual é o verdadeiro significado dessa palavra em suas interpretaçoes? eu so entendo como "unir" y "llamar por teléfono a alguien", mas com a frase da cançao que eu li tenho uma confusao do seu significado.
> 
> Muito obrigado pelas respostas.
> 
> espero haver entrado agora no forum correto.


 
De verdad, "ligar" EN ESPANOL quiere decir "llamar por teléfono ?? Dónde ?


----------



## Juampi

AGATHA2 said:


> De verdad, "ligar" EN ESPANOL quiere decir "llamar por teléfono ?? Dónde ?


 
Ola:

me refiero a que hace mención a aparatos eléctricos................

.............

Gracias vanda... eso era lo que quería saber en realidad....
es decir, "ligar" es mas bién poner en funcionamiento aparatos eléctricos, de ahí la relación con "telefonear", osea, ocupar el teléfono, al igual que ocupar la radio o encenderla

gracias vanda


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Juampi said:


> Ol*á*:
> 
> *M*e refiero a que hace mención a aparatos eléctricos*... *
> 
> Gracias *V*anda... eso era lo que quería saber en realidad*...*
> es decir, "ligar" es mas bi*e*n poner en funcionamiento aparatos eléctricos, de ahí la relación con "telefonear", *o sea*, ocupar el teléfono, al igual que ocupar la radio o encenderla*.*
> 
> gracias vanda


 
Relax relax, la gente sólo quiso ayudar Juampi. Échele definitivamente una miradita al diccionario: aquí.


----------



## Tomby

AGATHA2 said:


> De verdad, "ligar" EN ESPANOL quiere decir "llamar por teléfono ?? Dónde ?


NÃO! Em Espanha não.
*Ligar*, em espanhol quer dizer "atar", "amarrar", "unir" e actualmente "engatar" (penso que em Portugal) e "paquerar" (no Brasil), que as duas palavras significam buscar uma amizade para passar com ela apenas uns dias. Penso que se diz "amizade colorida"; _andar à procura de uma "amizade colorida"._
Cumprimentos!
TT


----------



## AGATHA2

Tombatossals said:


> NÃO! Em Espanha não.
> *Ligar*, em espanhol quer dizer "atar", "amarrar", "unir" e actualmente "engatar" (penso que em Portugal) e "paquerar" (no Brasil), que as duas palavras significam buscar uma amizade para passar com ela apenas uns dias. Penso que se diz "amizade colorida"; _andar à procura de uma "amizade colorida"._
> Cumprimentos!
> TT


 
Aprendi o verbo "engatar", obrigada ! Mas "amizade" tal vez nao seja exactamente isso, nao


----------



## Juampi

Aghata2:

_De verdad, "ligar" EN ESPANOL quiere decir "llamar por teléfono ?? Dónde ?_ 

Lo que quiero decir es que la palabra portuguesa "ligar", al traducirla al español significa algo así como "poner en funcionamiento algún aparato eléctrico", "como tambien ponerse en contacto con alguien o conectarse a algo", eso quise decir.... ahora claro, si te fijas la palabra "ligar" existe en ambos idiomas, la palabra española "ligar" significa "unir".

Esa es la relación que hice y que no entendiste; ya que si te fijaste estoy hablando de la palabra "ligar" en el portugues.

saludos y disculpen la pequeña demora de mi respuesta, jeje


----------



## Frenesie10

Que bueno que exista este diccionario, tenia la misma duda. Si en español, ligar es unir, pero no se usa mucho, practicamente nada en latinoamérica. También, designa a terminos amatorios, sobretodo en España; "voy a ver que ligo". En argentina también puede significar una pelea "la vas a ligar (te voy a pegar)", por supuesto en el habla coloquial. Un saludo


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Betza said:


> Olá....Qual é a diferença entre ligar para alguém e telefonar para alguém? Por que vocês falam às vezes "ligar" e outras vezes "telefonar"?Obrigada.



É melhor você quando dizer assim quando fazer uma ligação para alguém: "haré una llamada".

Porque ligar, dependendo de como se fala, pode ter conotação sexual. Então é melhor evitar falar essa palavra no espanhol a não ser que você seja fluente.


----------



## vf2000

Juampi said:


> es decir, "ligar" es mas bién poner en funcionamiento aparatos eléctricos, de ahí la relación con "telefonear", osea, ocupar el teléfono, al igual que ocupar la radio o encenderla



Não estou segura dessa relação. "Ligar" para mim se parece mais a "unir duas coisas com uma linha" do que "pôr em funcionamento o telefone". Nesse caso não estamos ligando *o* telefone, mas ligando *para *alguém.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vf2000 said:


> Não estou segura dessa relação. "Ligar" para mim se parece mais a "unir duas coisas com uma linha" do que "pôr em funcionamento o telefone". Nesse caso não estamos ligando *o* telefone, mas ligando *para *alguém.


"Ligar" vem da expressão "fazer uma ligação telefonica", que é, como você diz,     unir duas pessoas pela voz.

Já "telefonar" vem de "usar o telefone".


----------



## Miracatiba

Uma dúvida: a palavra *ligacion* tem um significado pejorativo em espanhol???


----------



## Fer BA

Acho que não, eu não conheço nenhum uso pejorativo. Mas _ligar_ tem como 15 significações diferentes.... 
(http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=ligar)


----------



## vf2000

Miracatiba said:


> Uma dúvida: a palavra *ligacion* tem um significado pejorativo em espanhol???



Sim. Em Espanhol, "unir duas pessoas com uma linha" se faz sem o telefone no meio...  hahahaha


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Miracatiba said:


> Uma dúvida: a palavra *ligacion* tem um significado pejorativo em espanhol???



É o mesmo que transar.


----------



## Tomby

miracatiba said:


> uma dúvida: A palavra *ligación* tem um significado pejorativo em espanhol???


*No.*
Veja _ligación_.



vf2000 said:


> sim.  Em espanhol, "unir duas pessoas com uma linha" se faz sem o telefone no meio...  hahahaha





_nightcrawler_ said:


> É o mesmo que transar.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Tombatossals said:


> *No.*
> Veja _ligación_.



*ligación**.*
 (De _liga_1).
* 1.     * f. Acción y efecto de *ligar*      (‖ unir o enlazar).

*ligar**.* (Del lat. _ligāre_).

*16.     * intr. coloq. Entablar relaciones amorosas o sexuales pasajeras.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&LEMA=ligar&SUPIND=0&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=No#0_5


----------



## Tomby

Sim tem razão. Não sirve que eu diga que ter uma relação sexual não seja pejorativo. Aparece no DRAE. Talvez nalgum país ou região da América se diga dessa maneira. Talvez... Gostaria de saber onde.
Penso que o autor dessa definição #16 do _Diccionario_ tem poucas "_ligaciones_" à espanhola. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Miracatiba

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> É o mesmo que transar.


 

hum, acho que paguei mico na argentina! hehehe


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Tombatossals said:


> Sim tem razão. *Não sirve que eu diga que ter uma relação sexual não seja pejorativo.* Aparece no DRAE. Talvez nalgum país ou região da América se diga dessa maneira. Talvez... Gostaria de saber onde.
> Penso que o autor dessa definição #16 do _Diccionario_ tem poucas "_ligaciones_" à espanhola.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.



Com certeza, porém como no dicionário dizia que é uma palavra com linguagem coloquial então eu fiquei com um certo medo de dizer isso pra alguém


----------

